# Plant ID



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

Please help me identifying this plant


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like a Hygro sp.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Will Hayward said:


> Looks like a Hygro sp.


+1. Probably _H. polysperma_


----------

